# Penn Prevail Rod Quality



## SLO (Dec 7, 2014)

Any one have anything good, bad, or ugly to say about these rods!? I got the 12' casting rod. After receiving it I'm not sure what to make of it.


----------



## Mastrbaitr (May 7, 2014)

Solid rod if you take care of it. I have multiple prevails and never had one fail.


----------



## Solesolace (Sep 14, 2015)

Be curious to see what people think as well. I was thinking of picking one up in the 10 ft range for surf fishing.


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

My buddy has one and loves it


----------



## RjTheMetalhead (Dec 3, 2011)

Have caught many sharks, rays and drum on the 12fts. Used 10ft to jig up spanish, blues, pompano. Two 8ft for bottom fishing, hung an 6 pound black drum with one. 
Also use them for anchor rods. 
They can take lots of abuse.
Just watch the guides like any cheaper rod.


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

Not great, but for $75, I cautiously recommend it (if that's your budget, get it....willing to pay 100+? many better options).


----------



## Mastrbaitr (May 7, 2014)

bluefish1928 said:


> Not great, but for $75, I cautiously recommend it (if that's your budget, get it....willing to pay 100+? many better options).


Rods under $200 are pretty much the same.


----------



## FishPharm (Mar 29, 2009)

Have a 10ft i used for 1 season, gets the job done, nothing fancy


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

I have an 11' prevail and love it picked up a 12' heavy at a local fishing fled market for 5.00 it had a missing insert but the guy had it. Took 5 min to fix. Rated 4-10 oz practiced with 4oz barely bent the rod


----------



## Gupster33 (Dec 2, 2015)

Have used a 10' for a few years and it's been a functional rod. Then the addiction set in and I'm looking to upgrade.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Nov 22, 2009)

A W E S O M E poles for the price.
I have had the 11 and 12" for 2 years now.
very satisfied all the way around.
so far, no corrosion or epoxy letting go.


----------



## CoolDude (Sep 28, 2010)

Walmart carries that 10 footer for about 70 bucks...I just looked at it yesterday and was thinking how pretty it was, but I'm not a fan of those long 2 piece rods.


----------



## ThresherFishing (Mar 6, 2016)

I had a 9ft spinning and 12ft casting and I concur with the sentiment in this thread that they're pretty good for a cheap rod.


----------



## jerkjigger (Oct 22, 2006)

For the money, I think they are better than a Tica. Especially as far as the guides go.


----------



## Razor1138 (Jun 13, 2012)

I have the 12' with a battle 8000 on it, no issues yet. Pulled in some sharks with it. Had it for 3 seasons now, take care of it like anything else and it will last.


----------



## QBALL (Jun 26, 2014)

i have one and i love mine. i got it last year and it pulled in everything from white perch, stripers, and large catfish. i think it is a nice dependable rod.


----------



## SLO (Dec 7, 2014)

I got the 12' casting and after doing some practice casting in the river I have determined that it is a pretty good rod for the $63 I gave for it. If I would have to pay full price for another one I would go ahead and buy another mojo. There is no comparison. At least with the money I saved I was able to buy another nice reel!!


----------



## Orlando2013 (Sep 5, 2013)

Have 2 - 11' prevails. Work great, pulled in 6' sharks with ease. Saw offshore angler has a new surf rod called breakwater, Fuji guides and reel seat. Same price range, worth taking a look. 

http://m.basspro.com/Offshore-Angler-Breakwater-Surf-Spinning-Rod/product/1501230757102/


----------



## MSRIEF (May 21, 2007)

IMHO the prevail is not as good a buy as a $60 Ugly stick.


----------



## LEADDRAFT (Oct 9, 2001)

Funny this thread came up..
I just picked up a PENN Prevail 12' Rod, for a Anchor Rod for 56.00 @ Wal-mart, 
Matched it with a PENN Pursuit II 5000 reel....
Good Choice? yea or nay..


----------

